# Lyft is screwing us



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Proof


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Proof
> View attachment 217934


Won't let me upload what rider paid... file to large... he paid 11.83


----------



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> Won't let me upload what rider paid... file to large... he paid 11.83


U got exactly what u were suppose to get paid, doesn't matter what rider paid.
Your take is calculated on distance and time, period.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Won't let me upload what rider paid... file to large... he paid 11.83


You get paid time and distance, doesn't matter what the rider paid. Why can't you get that through your thick skull?


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Here you go. Easy $2 for ya.


----------



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

Working4peanuts said:


> Here you go. Easy $2 for ya.
> 
> View attachment 217973


On my way from NMB as we speak.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Docaces said:


> U got exactly what u were suppose to get paid, doesn't matter what rider paid.
> Your take is calculated on distance and time, period.


While that is true if passengers are paying more they will be less likely to tip.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Raven087 said:


> You get paid time and distance, doesn't matter what the rider paid. Why can't you get that through your thick skull?


Apparent not.....thanks for posting!


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

This is capitalism country. You no have do what no want. If you no like go to find different works. No person making you drive for make money. You choose please and stop of crying on this here. thanks you


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Okphillip said:


> This is capitalism country. You no have do what no want. If you no like go to find different works. No person making you drive for make money. You choose please and stop of crying on this here. thanks you


You no understand..we agree to maka 80% we no maka 80% we maka less than 50% we usetoa maka 80% until they changa the rulesa. understanda?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Okphillip said:


> This is capitalism country. You no have do what no want. If you no like go to find different works. No person making you drive for make money. You choose please and stop of crying on this here. thanks you


I sorie, a contrict ize a contrict, why yu du dis I cri eberytyme


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

I liked it better when I didn't know how much Lyft was getting.


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2016)

Ski Free said:


> View attachment 218051
> I liked it better when I didn't know how much Lyft was getting.


Sam here


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

They havent rolled out full disclosure in my market yet. What kinda company does this???


*update: I haven't done a lyft trip in 9 days, the old trips don't show the full pax paid amount.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Well good morning, When you take a short ride Lyft is typically making 70%. Why? Well with the raising of booking fees and trust fees. 

the amount the rider is paying has nothing to do with what you get paid. Dirty little secret about Lyft : THey withold Prime from the drivers. WHen you get pi$$ed off because you are sitting in an area bleeding prime and the ping has nothing on it. Ever wonder why? Lyft is trying to get the drivers to take the ride with no Prime. Guess who keeps the Prime? Yeah so don't take their first offer make them pay you what you deserve. You're welcome, this tidbit will help you make real money. Especially if you live in an area with a lot of prime.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Greenie said:


> View attachment 218073
> 
> Sam here


...DONATION????


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

JJS said:


> Well good morning, When you take a short ride Lyft is typically making 70%. Why? Well with the raising of booking fees and trust fees.
> 
> the amount the rider is paying has nothing to do with what you get paid. Dirty little secret about Lyft : THey withold Prime from the drivers. WHen you get pi$$ed off because you are sitting in an area bleeding prime and the ping has nothing on it. Ever wonder why? Lyft is trying to get the drivers to take the ride with no Prime. Guess who keeps the Prime? Yeah so don't take their first offer make them pay you what you deserve. You're welcome, this tidbit will help you make real money. Especially if you live in an area with a lot of prime.


Do you have any screen shots to show this 70%?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Ski Free said:


> Do you have any screen shots to show this 70%?


Minimum fare scheduled ride $7.05 , payout $2.40

...close enough?


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Minimum fare scheduled ride $7.05 , payout $2.40


Screen shot?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Ski Free said:


> Screen shot?


That's the TERMS.

The rules, ya know??? Not creative accounting 101, but literally the posted pricing.

Minfare $3.20
Booking fee $2.60
Scheduled ride fee $1.25

... 0.75 * $3.20 = $2.40 to driver


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

Adieu said:


> That's the TERMS.
> 
> The rules, ya know??? Not creative accounting 101, but literally the posted pricing.
> 
> ...





Adieu said:


> That's the TERMS.
> 
> The rules, ya know??? Not creative accounting 101, but literally the posted pricing.
> 
> ...


That's 65%. I'm not trying to be difficult here, honest, but "JJS" said typically Lyft makes 70% when you take a short ride. I'm seeing about 50% on nonscheduled short rides. (Why someone would take a short scheduled ride is beyond me).


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Ski Free said:


> That's 65%. I'm not trying to be difficult here, honest, but "JJS" said typically Lyft makes 70% when you take a short ride. I'm seeing about 50% on nonscheduled short rides. (Why someone would take a short scheduled ride is beyond me).


Because everyone just keeps arriving them, turning their phones off, and vanishing on em

At least with scheduled ride LYFT is technically supposed to keep trying to procure em a driver.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Screen shot what the f*ck for. I'm in a marketthat pays 2.80 for a min ride the riders paying 7.50. If you want me to do the math for you I won't part of your responsibility in doing this work is understanding math and profit.

Are you looking at the locations of everyone posting here? Every market is different. Every market has different fees. Every market has different mins. some drivers make 80,75,70% So if you want to split hairs you are wasting time do the math in YOURmarket based on your commission level in your market.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

JJS said:


> Screen shot what the f*ck for. I'm in a marketthat pays 2.80 for a min ride the riders paying 7.50. If you want me to do the math for you I won't part of your responsibility in doing this work is understanding math and profit.
> 
> Are you looking at the locations of everyone posting here? Every market is different. Every market has different fees. Every market has different mins. some drivers make 80,75,70% So if you want to split hairs you are wasting time do the math in YOURmarket based on your commission level in your market.


That's 62% not 70%.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Well it sure the f*ck isn't 80%. What is your point? 

So I do the best to try and guess depending on the pickup location if it is going to be a longer ride vs. a short. My average per ride at the end of the week is 17.00. I don't worry about the AR as itmeans nothing. And itusually isa round 30%


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

JJS said:


> Well it sure the f*ck isn't 80%. What is your point?
> 
> So I do the best to try and guess depending on the pickup location if it is going to be a longer ride vs. a short. My average per ride at the end of the week is 17.00. I don't worry about the AR as itmeans nothing. And itusually isa round 30%


My point is you said they were typically keeping 70% on shorter rides. I asked for a screen shot to show the exact breakdown. You then gave some numbers that did not equal 70%. You then give some average ride number and your acceptance rate, not sure why, just glad you are making the system work for you. I was initially honestly curious about your statement of Lyft taking 70% on all short rides. I thought perhaps your market had the price breakdown on the app and you would be willing to show some examples. If not, just say so and quit being so angry.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

I’ve been noticing a lot lately that it’s 400% or something crazy high, and I’m getting ping after ping with 100% or less. We don’t have the passenger payment disclosure yet but I’m guessing they are pocketing a lot of money


----------

